# Panhandle meet up?



## Heat_PCB

Any weekend except this next weekend and I can make a Panama City meet up. Lynn haven boat ramp has tons of space to meet pre-launch, or shell island after fishing? Not picky on location or times, sounds like fun.


----------



## TimPappy

CPurvis said:


> Ok so I have been seeing an influx of microskiffs in the area and I was thinking that a panhandle meet up is long over due. We had tried to do one before but it never happened. So I say let's try it again! It will be a good chance to meet one another and swap stories and ideas. It is also a good way to set up a network of people in those times of trouble (such as engine problems while out on the water). Hopefully we can end up making this a regular thing and move the location around which will give everyone a chance to fish outside their normal fishing grounds with people that know the area. If anyone is interested shout out some ideas and dates and I will put something together.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


Hello, I'll use this thread to introduce myself. I live on Crooked Cr. West Bay and am a transplanted Oklahoman bass fisherman (25 yrs of tournament fishing). Last yr. was my first experience with flats boats etc.... I ran a BT Vengeance and figured out how to catch reds pretty good. Sold that boat and have a BT Mosquito on order for end of April. I made the mistake of buying a fly rod or 2 and am now hooked. Would love to meet some of you and once my boat gets here happy to get together and fish. I'm convinced I will catch my first Tarpon on fly once that starts happening here.

Best, Tim


----------



## Heat_PCB

Tim, my fishing buddy lives in Burnt Mill...he'll be gone for the next month, so I've got an open boat as well. I also fish a BT mosquito, blue hull. Shoot me a PM if you want to fish sometime, this week looks a little windy to break out the fly rods, but early next week looks great and I'm on vacation from work.


----------



## TimPappy

Heat_PCB said:


> Tim, my fishing buddy lives in Burnt Mill...he'll be gone for the next month, so I've got an open boat as well. I also fish a BT mosquito, blue hull. Shoot me a PM if you want to fish sometime, this week looks a little windy to break out the fly rods, but early next week looks great and I'm on vacation from work.


Hey, sounds good...I have to work during the week (work out of the house)...so I'm relegated to weekends. Just holler if you have an open spot! I'll pm you my#.

thanks, Tim


----------



## Padre

I would love to do a meet up to and like @CPurvis said maybe we can do this regularly and move them around. I live in Destin and like Shell Island, Crab Island or one of the many waterfront restaurants here in Destin would be a great place to meet up in the afternoon after fishing. It would be cool to see a bunch of skiffs lined up and people could check them out. And we would be like, "don't be hating, you can be cool too."


----------



## TimPappy

Padre said:


> I would love to do a meet up to and like @CPurvis said maybe we can do this regularly and move them around. I live in Destin and like Shell Island, Crab Island or one of the many waterfront restaurants here in Destin would be a great place to meet up in the afternoon after fishing. It would be cool to see a bunch of skiffs lined up and people could check them out. And we would be like, "don't be hating, you can be cool too."


LOL


----------



## CPurvis

TimPappy said:


> Hello, I'll use this thread to introduce myself. I live on Crooked Cr. West Bay and am a transplanted Oklahoman bass fisherman (25 yrs of tournament fishing). Last yr. was my first experience with flats boats etc.... I ran a BT Vengeance and figured out how to catch reds pretty good. Sold that boat and have a BT Mosquito on order for end of April. I made the mistake of buying a fly rod or 2 and am now hooked. Would love to meet some of you and once my boat gets here happy to get together and fish. I'm convinced I will catch my first Tarpon on fly once that starts happening here.
> 
> Best, Tim


I always have an open bow as well. The bow is not a BT or Eastcape caliber bow but you could pitch a fly off of it. LOL Just let me know.


----------



## CPurvis

Heat_PCB said:


> Any weekend except this next weekend and I can make a Panama City meet up. Lynn haven boat ramp has tons of space to meet pre-launch, or shell island after fishing? Not picky on location or times, sounds like fun.


 Cool! I was thinking about Bailey bridge bit it get super crowded on the weekends. Although that does create free entertainment. 
Also Padre and I were tossing around May 12 for a more formal meet up date. But I'm always down to fish. I have a pretty flexible schedule I can fish during the week and most weekends.


----------



## TimPappy

CPurvis said:


> I always have an open bow as well. The bow is not a BT or Eastcape caliber bow but you could pitch a fly off of it. LOL Just let me know.


Hey, any bow is a good bow! ...or platform for that matter. I need to learn the art of poling...last yr. was lazy and used tm most of the time. My excuse was I went solo...this yr. I'll only tm when it's necessary or to get across a flat.


----------



## Padre

TimPappy said:


> Hey, any bow is a good bow! ...or platform for that matter. I need to learn the art of poling...last yr. was lazy and used tm most of the time. My excuse was I went solo...this yr. I'll only tm when it's necessary or to get across a flat.


Here is a good video for learning to push pole:


----------



## TimPappy

Ty Padre


----------



## Padre

TimPappy said:


> Ty Padre


the biggest mistake people make off the bat when they are learning to pole is putting the pole to far out to the side. You generally want to place to pole directly behind the boat even when you want slight turns. The only time to place the pole outside of the stern of the boat is when you are spinning or you need quite a large angle turn.


----------



## fwbsupermoto

I grew up fishing lakes and rivers but I am about to get my feet wet on flats fishing and gigging. I am in the middle of finishing a 12' aluminum boat that'll serve the purpose. I would try to be available to meet up (I am in FWB).


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I’m from Troy but I’m fishing about every weekend. Just sold our place in PC but we have a place out at Cape San Blas. Day trips aren’t that bad for me so I’ll be down if I’m available the weekend y’all try to set it up.


----------



## CPurvis

So right now I'm thinking about Sat. May 12 meet up at The new boat ramps at Thomas Pilcher park at 331 bridge. Do some fishing and then around noon meet up for lunch, drinks and stories at The Bay restaurant at the south end of the bridge. I chose this location based on it being somewhat centralized for everyone. Plus it offers good skinny water fishing with a nice restaurant with a laid back atmosphere with plenty of dock space. Also Bay baits is right there if needed. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Talking about over near Santa Rosa?


----------



## ElHydro

I would love to meet up and fish. Thomas Pilcher is a really good central location--especially with Hogtown Bayou just a quick run to the west.


----------



## fwbsupermoto

CPurvis said:


> So right now I'm thinking about Sat. May 12 meet up at The new boat ramps at Thomas Pilcher park at 331 bridge. Do some fishing and then around noon meet up for lunch, drinks and stories at The Bay restaurant at the south end of the bridge. I chose this location based on it being somewhat centralized for everyone. Plus it offers good skinny water fishing with a nice restaurant with a laid back atmosphere with plenty of dock space. Also Bay baits is right there if needed. Let me know what y'all think.


Guess I'll have to catch the next date. I am TDY to St. Croix for 2 weeks...


----------



## ElHydro

@DeepSouthFly how often are you out at Capt San Blas? That's one of my favorite summer locations. I've camped out there multiple times


----------



## CPurvis

DeepSouthFly said:


> Talking about over near Santa Rosa?


Yes


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Luke Hyder said:


> @DeepSouthFly how often are you out at Capt San Blas? That's one of my favorite summer locations. I've camped out there multiple times



Prolly about 2 to 4 weekends a month.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

I meant 2 to 3.


----------



## CPurvis

fwbsupermoto said:


> Guess I'll have to catch the next date. I am TDY to St. Croix for 2 weeks...


 I will stop by Bay Baits on my way home from work thursday mornimg and see if they want anything to do with it. If i can get enough interest I will see about contacting The Bay restaurant and see about maybe some drink and/or lunch discounts. But obviously I would have to have a good amount of people for that.


----------



## CPurvis

Panhandle Microskiff Rally
When: Sat. May 12, 2018
Where: Thomas Pilcher Park at the Hwy. 331 bridge. 21987 US-331, Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459
Time: 7:00am
Details: We will start off meeting up at Thomas Pilcher park. These are new boat ramps at the Hwy 331 bridge in Santa Rosa Beach Fl. They offer 4 ramps with plenty of Parking. Bay Baits Bait and Tackle is right there at the foot of the bridge to accommodate any of your fishing needs (including live bait, if you are one of those guys). We will start the day with a few hours of fishing in the beautiful Choctawhatchee Bay.
At noon we will be meeting up at The Bay Café for lunch and drinks. The restaurant is located at the foot of the 331 bridge and is right on the water. It offers plenty of dock space and a Sandy beach to park your skiff. The Bay Café has great food and a full bar with and assortment of beers. 

I hope we can get a lot of people to attend and make this a regular event to expand on offering different locations every time. If possible shoot me a PM to let me know if you plan on attending or if you have any questions. 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Padre

CPurvis said:


> Panhandle Microskiff Rally
> When: Sat. May 12, 2018
> Where: Thomas Pilcher Park at the Hwy. 331 bridge. 21987 US-331, Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459
> Time: 7:00am
> Details: We will start off meeting up at Thomas Pilcher park. These are new boat ramps at the Hwy 331 bridge in Santa Rosa Beach Fl. They offer 4 ramps with plenty of Parking. Bay Baits Bait and Tackle is right there at the foot of the bridge to accommodate any of your fishing needs (including live bait, if you are one of those guys). We will start the day with a few hours of fishing in the beautiful Choctawhatchee Bay.
> At noon we will be meeting up at The Bay Café for lunch and drinks. The restaurant is located at the foot of the 331 bridge and is right on the water. It offers plenty of dock space and a Sandy beach to park your skiff. The Bay Café has great food and a full bar with and assortment of beers.
> 
> I hope we can get a lot of people to attend and make this a regular event to expand on offering different locations every time. If possible shoot me a PM to let me know if you plan on attending or if you have any questions.
> 
> I am putting it on my calendar. This will work out good. Because we are talking with the people from Mayfly Media about hosting a showing of the 2018 Fly Fishing Film Festival in Destin in Friday May 11. So hopefully, you can watch fly fishing and win some door prizes on Friday night and then hit the Bay on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


----------



## Padre

CPurvis said:


> Panhandle Microskiff Rally
> When: Sat. May 12, 2018
> Where: Thomas Pilcher Park at the Hwy. 331 bridge. 21987 US-331, Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459
> Time: 7:00am
> Details: We will start off meeting up at Thomas Pilcher park. These are new boat ramps at the Hwy 331 bridge in Santa Rosa Beach Fl. They offer 4 ramps with plenty of Parking. Bay Baits Bait and Tackle is right there at the foot of the bridge to accommodate any of your fishing needs (including live bait, if you are one of those guys). We will start the day with a few hours of fishing in the beautiful Choctawhatchee Bay.
> At noon we will be meeting up at The Bay Café for lunch and drinks. The restaurant is located at the foot of the 331 bridge and is right on the water. It offers plenty of dock space and a Sandy beach to park your skiff. The Bay Café has great food and a full bar with and assortment of beers.
> 
> I hope we can get a lot of people to attend and make this a regular event to expand on offering different locations every time. If possible shoot me a PM to let me know if you plan on attending or if you have any questions.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


I am putting it on my calendar. This will work out good. Because we are talking with the people from Mayfly Media about hosting a showing of the 2018 Fly Fishing Film Festival in Destin in Friday May 11. So hopefully, you can watch fly fishing and win some door prizes on Friday night and then hit the Bay on Saturday.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Gonna try my best to make it.


----------



## CPurvis

DeepSouthFly said:


> Gonna try my best to make it.


Please do! Should be fun!


----------



## Padre

Hey, if you are in the area of the panhandle of Florida, we are hosting the Fly Fishing Film Tour https://flyfilmtour.com at our church, Shoreline Church on Friday May 11. Proceeds will go to benefit Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance. Tickets in advance $15. At the door, $20. Free Beer from The Brig and food from the Flying Pig cafe. Raffles and give aways. Doors open at 6. Movie starts at 7. Tickets will be available soon. I hope to see you there.




https://flyfilmtour.com/


----------



## ElHydro

I plan on attending both. If anyone would like to see the Fly Fishing Film Tour and needs a place to stay, I’ve got two open rooms and live 2 miles from Shoreline Church. Happy to accommodate new friends and anglers. Also, if you’re pulling your skiff Joes Bayou is less than a mile from my house with plenty of overnight parking. My house to Thomas Pilcher Park is 30 minutes by car and about 40-45 by boat


----------



## JHA

New member here and first post. I grew up cold water fly fishing and am just now venturing into inshore fly fishing. I'm in the process of searching for a flats boat now. Let me know if anyone has an extra spot on their boat. I'd love to join the Meet Up. Thanks!


----------



## Padre

JHA said:


> New member here and first post. I grew up cold water fly fishing and am just now venturing into inshore fly fishing. I'm in the process of searching for a flats boat now. Let me know if anyone has an extra spot on their boat. I'd love to join the Meet Up. Thanks!


I don't have any room on my boat but keep trying. I'm sure someone will.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Well I'm out. Found out yesterday I will have to be in Chicago the 7th-11th. If something changes I'll let you guys know.


----------



## CPurvis

LowHydrogen said:


> Well I'm out. Found out yesterday I will have to be in Chicago the 7th-11th. If something changes I'll let you guys know.


Damn man that sux!


----------



## CPurvis

Hope everyone still has this on their calender!
Panhandle Microskiff Rally
When: Sat. May 12, 2018
Where: Thomas Pilcher Park at the Hwy. 331 bridge. 21987 US-331, Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459
Time: 7:00am
Details: We will start off meeting up at Thomas Pilcher park. These are new boat ramps at the Hwy 331 bridge in Santa Rosa Beach Fl. They offer 4 ramps with plenty of Parking. Bay Baits Bait and Tackle is right there at the foot of the bridge to accommodate any of your fishing needs (including live bait, if you are one of those guys). We will start the day with a few hours of fishing in the beautiful Choctawhatchee Bay.










At noon we will be meeting up at The Bay Café for lunch and drinks. The restaurant is located at the foot of the 331 bridge and is right on the water. It offers plenty of dock space and a Sandy beach to park your skiff. The Bay Café has great food and a full bar with and assortment of beers.










I hope we can get a lot of people to attend and make this a regular event to expand on offering different locations every time. If possible shoot me a PM to let me know if you plan on attending or if you have any questions. 

Thanks 
Chris



And don't forget about this the night before!
Hey, if you are in the area of the panhandle of Florida, we are hosting the Fly Fishing Film Tour https://flyfilmtour.com at our church, Shoreline Church on Friday May 11. Proceeds will go to benefit Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance. Tickets in advance $15. At the door, $20. Free Beer from The Brig and food from the Flying Pig cafe. Raffles and give aways. Doors open at 6. Movie starts at 7. Tickets will be available soon. I hope to see you there.


----------



## ElHydro

I'll be there and will have one additional dude on the boat. Does anyone plan on just throwing flies?


----------



## Padre

I will be there. Fly fishing as well.


----------



## CPurvis

CPurvis said:


> Hope everyone still has this on their calender!
> Panhandle Microskiff Rally
> When: Sat. May 12, 2018
> Where: Thomas Pilcher Park at the Hwy. 331 bridge. 21987 US-331, Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459
> Time: 7:00am
> Details: We will start off meeting up at Thomas Pilcher park. These are new boat ramps at the Hwy 331 bridge in Santa Rosa Beach Fl. They offer 4 ramps with plenty of Parking. Bay Baits Bait and Tackle is right there at the foot of the bridge to accommodate any of your fishing needs (including live bait, if you are one of those guys). We will start the day with a few hours of fishing in the beautiful Choctawhatchee Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At noon we will be meeting up at The Bay Café for lunch and drinks. The restaurant is located at the foot of the 331 bridge and is right on the water. It offers plenty of dock space and a Sandy beach to park your skiff. The Bay Café has great food and a full bar with and assortment of beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we can get a lot of people to attend and make this a regular event to expand on offering different locations every time. If possible shoot me a PM to let me know if you plan on attending or if you have any questions.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget about this the night before!
> Hey, if you are in the area of the panhandle of Florida, we are hosting the Fly Fishing Film Tour https://flyfilmtour.com at our church, Shoreline Church on Friday May 11. Proceeds will go to benefit Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance. Tickets in advance $15. At the door, $20. Free Beer from The Brig and food from the Flying Pig cafe. Raffles and give aways. Doors open at 6. Movie starts at 7. Tickets will be available soon. I hope to see you there.


Don't forget these two events are next weekend! Who all is coming?


----------



## ElHydro

I'm in and I know Padre will be there. We're both doing the film tour Friday night.. Anyone planning on that?


----------



## Jason Cooper

Is this still on? Looks like im gonna try to make it.


----------



## CPurvis

Luke Hyder said:


> I'm in and I know Padre will be there. We're both doing the film tour Friday night.. Anyone planning on that?


I'm more than likely going to the film tour.


----------



## CPurvis

Jason Cooper said:


> Is this still on? Looks like im gonna try to make it.


Yes


----------



## Flatbroke426

DeepSouthFly said:


> I’m from Troy but I’m fishing about every weekend. Just sold our place in PC but we have a place out at Cape San Blas. Day trips aren’t that bad for me so I’ll be down if I’m available the weekend y’all try to set it up.


Hey Deep South Fly. I'm in Dothan. Glad to know there are some more shallow water folks in the area.


----------



## ElHydro

@Flatbroke426 you coming down this weekend?


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Flatbroke426 said:


> Hey Deep South Fly. I'm in Dothan. Glad to know there are some more shallow water folks in the area.


There are a few more around in Dothan. Sorry fellas but I won't be able to make it this weekend.


----------



## Padre

Hey don't forget we are still doing this meet up this Saturday @ 7 AM at the launch ramps on the south side of the 331 bridge in south Walton County. Then we are meeting for lunch afterwards. And if you want to get fired up about fishing on Saturday, come to the showing of the 2018 Fly Fishing Film Festival on Friday night. 140 Palmetto St., Destin. Doors open at 6, show starts at 7. Food & beer come with the ticket price and lots of give aways including paddle boards, fly reels, coolers, gift cards, trips & more. Buy tickets @ www.flyfilmtour.com and click on Destin.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Luke Hyder said:


> @Flatbroke426 you coming down this weekend?


No my daughter is graduating from college and more so because I’m boatless at the moment. Waiting on my new hull to be delivered.


----------



## ElHydro

anyone other than padre at the film festival and.. no ****.. what are you wearing?


----------



## AUtiger01

Enjoyed the meet guys. Let’s do it again but next time I need to find some fish.


----------



## AUtiger01

More pics


----------



## CPurvis

AUtiger01 said:


> More pics


Great time today! Good to put faces with the names. I hope we can continue these meet ups.


----------



## CPurvis

AUtiger01 said:


> More pics


Also thanks for taking the pics


----------



## blake walters

It was great to meet you guys.


----------



## ElHydro

great day dudes! and thanks for uploading those pics. i'm down for another trip whenever you guys are ready!


----------



## ElHydro

also, someone please tell me that wasn't human crap floating in the water in the pictures of our boats


----------



## Padre

yeah it was fun. Thanks for taking the photos. Yeah, let's do it some more. Why don't we take turns "hosting it" in our area. Each host could give the others ideas on where to fish, etc. That way I can learn new areas. I like that @AUtiger01 brought his family. I would love to host one in Destin. We could fish in the morning. Come back and meet families. Kids could swim. People could hang out for longer. We could pick a spot were the boats would get a lot of attention. Like ******* Beach or Crab Island. If we schedule it, I could have someone waiting with set up grills and could make a day with the families after fishing.


----------



## TimPappy

Sorry I missed this...daughter just flew in from college so couldn't make it. Hope to make the next one.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Sure hope to make the next one


----------



## Jason Cooper

Ended up leaving Saturday Morning to go to Houma for Mothers Day. Hope to make the next one!


----------



## eightwt

Were there fish caught? Looking forward to making one once have a boat in the water.


----------



## AUtiger01

Padre said:


> yeah it was fun. Thanks for taking the photos. Yeah, let's do it some more. Why don't we take turns "hosting it" in our area. Each host could give the others ideas on where to fish, etc. That way I can learn new areas. I like that @AUtiger01 brought his family. I would love to host one in Destin. We could fish in the morning. Come back and meet families. Kids could swim. People could hang out for longer. We could pick a spot were the boats would get a lot of attention. Like ******* Beach or Crab Island. If we schedule it, I could have someone waiting with set up grills and could make a day with the families after fishing.


I am def down to do it again, just let me know. 

Blake and I could have you guys over to AL or maybe we could caravan over to LA.


----------



## CPurvis

AUtiger01 said:


> I am def down to do it again, just let me know.
> 
> Blake and I could have you guys over to AL or maybe we could caravan over to LA.


I'm down with La.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Yeah sorry I missed it. My pops had been begging me to take him to Hopedale so we shot over to the marsh for the weekend. A trip to LA would be tight. Maybe come fall we could do that? That's when I usually head over there.


----------



## CPurvis

eightwt said:


> Were there fish caught? Looking forward to making one once have a boat in the water.


The fishing was kinda slow. I did manage to sight cast a nice bull red cruising a creek mouth.


----------



## Padre

CPurvis said:


> I'm down with La.


Me too. Although my fall is booking fast. I am in Montana from August 30-September 7. Then I am in India and Nepal from September 21 through October 19.


----------



## eightwt

CPurvis said:


> did manage to sight cast a nice bull red cruising a creek mouth.


Nice.


----------



## Jason Cooper

If we go to Louisiana it needs to be after their new license period in June. Then we all can get a full year of licensing.


----------



## ElHydro

I would love to do a LA trip. Have been wanting to fish the marsh out there in the late fall/early winter for two years


----------



## DeepSouthFly

It's a fun place to fish for sure.


----------



## Mississippi on the fly

DeepSouthFly said:


> I’m from Troy but I’m fishing about every weekend. Just sold our place in PC but we have a place out at Cape San Blas. Day trips aren’t that bad for me so I’ll be down if I’m available the weekend y’all try to set it up.


We probably know a lot of the same people. I lived in Troy when I was in 7th and 8th grade (class of ‘07) before moving to Panama City


----------



## bugslinger

Luke Hyder said:


> I would love to do a LA trip. Have been wanting to fish the marsh out there in the late fall/early winter for two years


The Marsh is a special special place. I had the pleasure of 3 days fishing there in November of 14. What a treat it was to see some amazing water and get on some solid redfishing on fly. It was BITTER cold, but the action was hot! I would be down to drag the skiff from Tallahassee for a long weekend adventure.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Mississippi on the fly said:


> We probably know a lot of the same people. I lived in Troy when I was in 7th and 8th grade (class of ‘07) before moving to Panama City


I gotcha. Yeah prolly do it's a small town.


----------

